# The Mitch Show



## Mitchla (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all. Nice to meet you.

Mitchell Rose here. I'm a filmmaker (and teacher of filmmaking) and I tour a show called The Mitch Show, an evening of my films combined with audience participation pieces. 

I've been playing the audio cues of the show from QLab and the video from DVCam tape. I wanted to run the whole show from QLab, but since my originating video was interlaced, it looked terrible despite months of attempts to deinterlace it.

Sean at QLab recently turned me on to an app called JES Deinterlacer which converts interlaced video to 59.94 fps, thereby giving each field its own frame -- and it looks fine.

So, thank God, I'm ready to migrate back to QLab.

But I'm pretty clueless in the world of projectors, so searching around, found you folks and was hoping I might be able to glean onto some wisdom here.

Cheers... 

Mitchell


----------



## Kelite (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know much about audio Mitch, but I do know you are welcomed to the ControlBooth by many of us here! Please be sure to dig deep into the search function, as there surely must be info locked away in the bowels (sorry) of the archives...


Once again, welcome aboard!


----------



## Mitchla (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, Keith!


----------



## Kelite (Mar 1, 2010)

We aim to please!


----------

